# A few I've built



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just finished up a few new ones. They are made from aluminum, and are all .62 cal. I managed to get some

heat shrink from a friend of mine and that's what is on the outside of all but one which is spiraled electrical tape.

Mouthpiece is pvc, heated up and flared over a wooden dome for shape.

I decided to make some different lengths as you can see, so I have a 2, 3, 4, 5 and a not yet finished 6ft pole

that will be bamboo outer shell.

Anyhow, thanks for looking.

Turtle.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks good! how do you plan to use the bamboo? Does it have a totally hollow core?


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

That is a nice set of pipes. You are very industrious.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Aaron,
Little did I know but I have a huge bamboo supplier right here in town so my plan was to grab some, split it down the middle, hollow
it out if it needs it, slide the alumin in and reseal. Not sure how it'll work out but going to try. I also want to make a bamboo quiver
of some sort.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder if you couldnt heat some rebar and burn the core out. Would make for a prettier shell.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Or cut teeth into the end of the aluminum pipe and chuck it up in a drill. Variable speed would be a plus!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the good suggestions. I'll take a look at what they have and see what options are avail.


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

An impressive collection. I like the idea of having various lengths. I've always avoided that because I wanted to shoot the same size BG (5-6 feet ) for consistency but I think I see the advantage of a shorter barrel and well worth exploring.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

I really like shooting the 5 and 6 foot pipes. A little more cumbersome and heavier but good power and 
accuracy.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Six footer with a bamboo outside will look sweet!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, but it's going to be heavy. Just with the aluminum, tape,
It's a bit of a beast.


----------



## one shot (Jan 21, 2013)

What's the diameter , are they the thin ones or the heavy duty? They look great , this blowgun stuff is addicting


----------

